# Bacon in the curing refer... but until it's ready...  Char Siu



## daveomak (Mar 26, 2014)

2 bellies have been skinned .....   the meat is in the cure and refer.....   the skin was made into cracklings and sorry to say I ate them all and didn't take pics....   Bride did have a few.....    BUT, the is good news...    I made Char Sui from the trimmings...   It is sooooooo good.....   Just thought I'd let you all know what I do with my bacon/belly trim....  













Char Sui 2014-3-26.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Mar 26, 2014


----------



## mneeley490 (Mar 26, 2014)

Hmmm, never thought of that. I have a few bags of trimmings in the freezer that I figured I'd use with baked beans, but I haven't made beans since last summer. Char sui just might be the ticket!


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 26, 2014)

Might be my newbie coming out here, What is it?

It looks good.


----------



## driedstick (Mar 26, 2014)

Looks good Dave


----------



## mneeley490 (Mar 26, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Might be my newbie coming out here, What is it?
> 
> It looks good.


Chinese bbq pork. Like you get in a Chinese restaurant. Red food coloring is optional when you make it yourself.


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 26, 2014)

I bet that is good!


----------



## disco (Mar 26, 2014)

Sigh, another addition to the growing list.

Disco


----------



## smoking b (Mar 26, 2014)

> Char Sui 2014-3-26.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good Dave  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Is it all gone yet?


----------



## daveomak (Mar 26, 2014)

Looks good Dave  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




  Is it all gone yet?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





[/quote]
*
About half left.....  I'm thinking some is going in fried rice...   scrambled eggs......*


----------



## smoking b (Mar 26, 2014)

DaveOmak said:


> Looks good Dave
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*About half left..... I'm thinking some is going in fried rice... scrambled eggs......*[/quote]
Sounds like a couple really good choices - if only you were a couple thousand miles closer!


----------



## chestnutbloom (Mar 26, 2014)

Amazing. I want to smush my whole face in that beautiful pan!


----------



## chestnutbloom (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh and fried rice please! That would be just short of heaven!!!


----------



## disco (Mar 27, 2014)

Try it in pot sticker dumplings. Sigh. Hungry again.

Disco


----------



## daveomak (Mar 27, 2014)

Bride just said it's going in a rice dish tonight......    I'll tell her about the pot stickers.... that sounds good...


----------



## disco (Mar 27, 2014)

DaveOmak said:


> Bride just said it's going in a rice dish tonight...... I'll tell her about the pot stickers.... that sounds good...


Does anyone else feel guilty that we all eat so well? Char Sui in rice sounds great!


----------



## mneeley490 (Mar 27, 2014)

There is a place in Seattle's chinatown that I go to for char sui. Mine is pretty good, but these guys have decades more experience than I do with it. Anyway, I always buy their House Special fried rice to go with it. (This isn't even on the menu, you have to ask for it specially.) It is a mixture of the rice and char sui, but also has their roasted chicken, and fresh salad shrimp (and also a small amount of the rendered pork fat.)  Best rice ever!! You can't imagine how good this is unless you've tasted it.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 27, 2014)

mneeley490 said:


> There is a place in Seattle's chinatown that I go to for char sui. Mine is pretty good, but these guys have decades more experience than I do with it. Anyway, I always buy their House Special fried rice to go with it. (This isn't even on the menu, you have to ask for it specially.) It is a mixture of the rice and char sui, but also has their roasted chicken, and fresh salad shrimp (and also a small amount of the rendered pork fat.)  Best rice ever!! You can't imagine how good this is unless you've tasted it.




I know what you mean......   I used to go to the Canucks Hockey games quite often...   then head to China Town and have Chinese food in hole in the wall eateries....  no English spoken....   talk with your hands or what ever worked.....    that food was sooooooo good.....


----------



## dave17a (Mar 27, 2014)

DaveOmak said:


> Looks good Dave
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*About half left..... I'm thinking some is going in fried rice... scrambled eggs......*[/quote]
Whatcha do to make it. Looks great although wife hates hot, gonna miss her.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 27, 2014)

Dave, that looks delicious and I'd eat whatever the heck it ended up in..... if it lasted that long !!  LOL

Justin


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 28, 2014)

Looks good Dave! :sausage:


----------



## mike w (Nov 15, 2014)

Dave, thanks for the inspiration to make Char Siu pork belly tacos with ChefJimmyJs Char Siu sauce recipe and a hoisin sauce recipe I found since my wife is gluten allergic.













10751881_10152559782188985_350547062_n.jpg



__ mike w
__ Nov 15, 2014


















10806885_10152559781773985_1548208959_n.jpg



__ mike w
__ Nov 15, 2014


















10806981_10152559782283985_884297694_n.jpg



__ mike w
__ Nov 15, 2014


















10807939_10152559782328985_946985946_n.jpg



__ mike w
__ Nov 15, 2014


















10811563_10152559782078985_1114613560_n.jpg



__ mike w
__ Nov 15, 2014


















10811678_10152559781953985_1393000127_n.jpg



__ mike w
__ Nov 15, 2014


















10811759_10152559781863985_896009816_n.jpg



__ mike w
__ Nov 15, 2014






Assembled Tacos













10816219_2247384498632500_1190397773_n.jpg



__ mike w
__ Nov 15, 2014


----------



## mneeley490 (Nov 15, 2014)

Ah, Asian-Mexican fusion. I love it!


----------



## daveomak (Nov 15, 2014)

Mike W said:


> Dave, thanks for the inspiration to make Char Siu pork belly tacos with ChefJimmyJs Char Siu sauce recipe and a hoisin sauce recipe I found since my wife is gluten allergic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mike w (Nov 16, 2014)

I really enjoyed it Dave! The crispy fat really makes that dish. My two year old was snacking on the pork and pickled cucumber and my wife really loved it and demanded the leftovers for her lunch :) Thank you again!


----------



## smokin monkey (Nov 16, 2014)

Looks Good Dave. I get lots of Belly Pork, would definitely be doing this. Any more info on the recipe. :unsure:

Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]


----------



## daveomak (Nov 16, 2014)

Here is Gene's recipe..... I use this as close as I can get it....   I don't have all the correct ingredients... 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/106865/just-passingthrus-char-siu-recipe


----------



## mike w (Aug 31, 2016)

Bump, I made this yesterday. Soooo delicious! Plum jam with a little bit of soy sauce made a nice dipping sauce.


----------

